# opinions on old school SS rubicon?



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I was told to post this here to get better input.
I found some old soundstream rubicons locally (405 and 2 501). I was wondering if anyone has experience with the rubicon line. I have 2 SA amps and love them, but don't know if the rubicon would be a step up, step down, or equal to the SA reliability and SQ wise. I looked them up on eBay, but rubicon don't seem to sell as often or for as much as the reference series.


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

very good amplifier


----------



## 300ZXNA (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rubicon 555 was one of the first 5 channel offerings. I wanted one SOOO bad when they came out. One of the early amps that pushed down to lower ohm ratings as well...


----------



## Picaro (Feb 18, 2015)

You have to check if they were from the first Rubicon series or not. The first series, before buyout, were very good. The second series had some reliability issues. I had a first series 502 for years, and it was great.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

300ZXNA said:


> The Rubicon 555 was one of the first 5 channel offerings. I wanted one SOOO bad when they came out. One of the early amps that pushed down to lower ohm ratings as well...


Bump...I just hooked up 555 that I found at work ( electronics recycling) in a friends car, Alpine S series coaxes..6.5 front...6.9 in back deck nothing special I know... and this is my first taste of SS, Im a PG guy....BUT WHOLLY **** IS THIS AMP CLEAN...Im sure it could even polish a turd this thing sounds so good....now to get her to make use of the sub channell!!!

Very impressed with the SS SQ, I mean I knew they were good but WOW!!!


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

dratunes said:


> Very impressed with the SS SQ, I mean I knew they were good but WOW!!!



See what ya missed out on .... all these years


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

i had a reference 705 for many years. best amp i ever owned.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Good amps when they work... And if your oven dies you can cook dinner in your trunk. I love me some old school SS but have moved on.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've used a lot of old school amps recently that failed. The 202 I have is still working perfectly.


----------

